# Bike rack options for truck camper



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

trying to brainstorm the best ideas for getting 4ish bikes racked onto the truck camper. normally use the tailgate, but not on option with the camper. first thought would be the hitch, but not an option with the jeep.

Thinking its something i have to mount flat on the rear panel, just curious to hear your ideas.

also... i have a full shop (with metal fab and welding), so custom is an option.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Hitch rack on the Jeep(but the Jeep doesn't follow all the time probably). 
Ladder to top of camper, roof mount rack on top but would have to be careful no drive thu's etc.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

one idea just popped up.... i could maybe add a receiver hitch to the front of the truck.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Hitch rack on the front of the truck, hitch rack on the jeep (if the jeep isn't there you can put the rack on the back of the truck), or do something custom like this.

A rack on the front may affect engine cooling and nighttime visibility.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah! that is awesome. i might look into building something like that.

i'm not too worried about cooling or lighting. i have supplemental lighting (and bike might fit between headlights anyways) and more than enough cooling, but i'm still not sure if i love the idea of a front rack.


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

My daughter has an aftermarket Rancho rear bumper with a swing away spare tire mount on her JK Wrangler. I bought an extra JK receiver hitch off Craigslist for $25. I mounted it to the swing arm below the spare and use that receiver for a 1up 2" rack. 

The original receiver is still usable to tow with and the bikes can swing away to open the rear door. There's plenty of vertical separation between the two receivers when they're both in use. 

I can take a pic tomorrow if it's hard to visualize. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

that sounds like a cool setup!


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

Forgot to post the pics.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

This is what I did when I had a similar setup. Just be careful with rock debris and carbon.



euroford said:


> one idea just popped up.... i could maybe add a receiver hitch to the front of the truck.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

I did this on my van, should work on the camper too;


----------



## Reyam (Jul 6, 2018)

*Bike Rack Options for truck camper*



panchosdad said:


> I did this on my van, should work on the camper too;
> 
> View attachment 1108032
> View attachment 1108033
> View attachment 1108034


Can you please tell me what the manufacturer is of the rails and rear wheel cradles that you used and where did you find them? I am looking to mount something similar on the back of my camper. Thanks


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

The rails are 80/20, looks like a 1575 profile. The 1050 profile is similar, but with a lower profile and without the smooth surface. You can check out their catalog for the profile that works best for you.

The rear wheel mount is a Yakima Boa wheel tray.


----------



## DaveBn (Apr 30, 2018)

Curious how much struggle is involved getting that front through axle mounted?

Planning to go this route on my truck camper, but the through axle attachment will probably be at about 8-9 feet off the ground and am imagining getting the rack through axle in place is gonna be difficult...


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a 10.5ft Bigfoot truck camper and looking at adding a seeing arm to my hitch extension. I don't tow anything behind the rig.










Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

update on this thread. I ended up sandwiching the camper wall with 3/4" marine plywood inside and out, through bolted with 1/4" stainless bolts, then I used 1/4" stainless through bolts to bolt down a Rockymounts Driveshaft Track, upside down. I live near Boulder, so one day I drove down there and chatted with them about it. This seamed like the best Idea as it keeps the mount very low profile, thus reducing load a bit.

For the rear wheel, I again sandwiched the camper wall with plywood and then bolted down a chunk of old yakima rail.

Oldish photo... I have since painted the plywood and added a 2nd bike mount to the right. I spaced the rear wheel tray out to clear the taillight, which also helps with handlebar clearance. As a general rule, slacker bike goes on the right, and things clear up fine.

This is a solid setup, i've done several thousand miles of aggressive mountain driving, including some off road, with one or more bikes on it and its bomber.


----------

